# Roof done with ElectroPlated Instead of hot dip



## perrytime (Jan 24, 2019)

Do to previous leaks from rusting nails, I insisted on hot dip for shingle attachment, written in contract. Roofer supervisor apparently wait to day of shingling to go buy nails but didn't get right ones. Calls me at 10 to say he is doing roof with electroplated, I ask him to go get correct ones, he refuses, has to get roof done today, last work day of the year before Christmas. So I see it as breach of contract and am trying to negotiate a discount. They insist nails will be fine . I show them pictures showing nails directly below where 2 shingles butt, they will get wet every rain, a clear violation of Owens Corning install rules in my opinion. And the main reason I wanted hot dip, previously I had a nail in same spot rust thru and leak in 7years. I understand replacing entire roof is asking too much, but I think I need several thousand $ discount to cover future roof repairs. Do I have a strong legal case? Any reason a judge would not agree I need 3 or 4k to protect my 14k roof. found many instances of this problem, roofer is only offering 2k discount. any advise welcome.
I can't get any pictures to up load


----------

